# Symphonic metal Discord server is up! Would you kindly join us for some fun times?



## Risel (May 12, 2018)

As the title says, I've made a Discord server for symphonic metal fans to talk about music -- I'm hoping to build a global community where we can discuss the intricacies of being a professional headbanger, regardless of band or genre preference! I'm aware that this is a classical music forum, and so most of you might be going, "Ugh what is this abomination?"

But wait a moment! The server's name might be 'Symphonic Metal', but you're free to talk about any bands you want, really -- we're a friendly bunch and we're hoping you'll add to the small, but active community we already have. Even if you're just a classical music fan, we'd love to have you onboard -- it'd be interesting hearing from you about how _this _ band or _that _ band totally ruined good classical music :devil:

Why Discord, you might be wondering? Well, there's several good reasons:


Instant messaging which allows for better back-and-forth conversations
Ability to remain anonymous, which Facebook groups don't entirely offer
Discord preserves the sense of a forum community, except with instant replies
Audio chat is possible if you'd like to do that
And we have cookies, because we joined the dark side


----------

